# Instagram



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I thought it might be a good idea post our Instagram usernames here.

My Instagram username is the same as it is on here - lewjamben (https://www.instagram.com/lewjamben/)

For gorgeous watches, I recommend mentawatches



> *
> What is Instagram?
> *
> 
> Instagram is a fun and quirky way to share your life with friends through a series of pictures. Snap a photo with your mobile phone, then choose a filter to transform the image into a memory to keep around forever. We're building Instagram to allow you to experience moments in your friends' lives through pictures as they happen. We imagine a world more connected through photos.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

May as well mine is full of dogs a a couple of watches

https://www.instagram.com/andygriff123/


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Surely others on The Watch Forum have Instagram accounts. Anyone?


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Not me. I don't need it nor have time for it - or any of the other social media stuff for that matter.
The forums I belong to and participate in are more than enough.

David


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

me neither, none of it


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

pas de instagram, je ne tweet pas aussi - as the french prolly don't say.

only got facebook, which i find more useful as many of my family and workmates have it too. dont post much, certainly non of that kittens and puppies crap, but use the messaging app quite a bit for below the radar work comms etc . also have most of the nieghbours in a group for local stuff.

for a few of the younger ones in my life i have whatsapp, as much of todays yoof dont use facebook - or at least have one account on which they have family members and another separate account for friends and real life.


----------

